# Midterm exams done finally!



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

So I had midterm exams last week and am pretty happy they are finally finished.

Our class average for the practical exam was 72%.  Our class average for the written portion was 85%.

So proud to say i received 88% on my practical and 94% on my written - turns out i was stressing out so badly about nothing.

I lost a lot of points on my knife cuts because honestly they were really crappy.  I cut a nice chunk out of my thumb & nail last weekend while practicing and wasn't able to grip my veg very well because it still hurt a lot.  Oh well - still kicked ass imo.

Makes me feel pretty damn good scoring one of the highest marks in the class especially as i am one of the oldest students (31), a single parent of 2 and having a disability.  

Yay me!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

MissyD said:


> Makes me feel pretty damn good scoring one of the highest marks in the class


Good job, way to go! Yay you is right!!


----------

